

Keep Your Sanity with a Work Diary - rbosinger
http://ryanbosinger.com/blog/2015/01/06/keep-your-sanity-with-a-work-diary.html

======
colebowl
I use something very similar. I have managed to remove any need for todo list
apps (any.do etc) by using checkbox lists in Evernote. It's nice to see a list
of check off items at the end of your work day!

